# Where to start!?



## Maloneyk (Oct 25, 2011)

I am moving in February from the US to WHEREVER I want to live in Australia. I plan on working while I travel, but am having a hard time deciding whether I should live in one or two cities split for 6 months, live in one for the whole 12 months, or do 3 month stints in each place. I am torn between wanting to see it all and burning through my cash way too quickly by moving around too much. I'm up for any suggestions because this 12 month adventure is completely up in the air. I love the idea of staying near Townsville and or the surrounding areas.


----------



## Bear (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi Maloneky,

I'd say start with Townsville as that's the place you really want to see. Have an idea of places you want to see visit etc but that's all. If you make plans you'll probably want to change them. So enjoy your time here and go where things take you. You might meet people going somewhere & you can tag along. You might 'holiday' on a cheap flight somewhere. I planned everything when I first came and I may as well have not moved country - I was doing the same thing in a different place. Get out of your comfort zone and see where you end up! Have a great time!!


----------



## pencilpusher (May 12, 2011)

It's a great adventure you will be going into and welcome. Pick the right cities, will go through smoothly. cool adventure. very nice


----------



## Maloneyk (Oct 25, 2011)

In my mind all the cities are "Right", haha. It's quite the endeavor so I just plan on making the most of it any way I can. thanks!


----------



## Maloneyk (Oct 25, 2011)

Bear,That's exactly what I've been going on, to plan the first month or so for safety/money reasons and from there just go with it. As of right now work is in the air, so that could also take me to different cities. I have to be realistic about how much it will cost to be constantly moving locations as well as the distance between cities. I've read more and more on other forums that transportation is way more expensive than the US and where we can ride for under $1, I read $14 is pretty nornal for bus transportation. Any suggestions on ways to cut down those costs?


----------



## Bear (Nov 16, 2010)

I agree transportation IS more expensive. We have Oyster card in England so bus is less than 1gbp. 
You can get cards that are for varying journeys, i.e. 10 bus rides for $14 for Blue coded buses in Sydney. However in the cities people walk. I ran to work in Sydney so no commute cost. I don't know what Townsville is like but it may be that you can walk too?
As for air fares - there are the cheaper companies where you'll pay very low from Brisbane to Sydney and all major airports. Smaller airports are a lot more expensive. 
Be mindful of your money until you get a job and then you'll really know your daily budget. I earn more in Sydney than London, in the country I earn less. So budget varies dramatically.
You sound very prepared so I think you will be fine. It's an exciting time!


----------

